# I've always wanted to...............



## alloy (Nov 6, 2022)

Saw this on another sire I frequent.

Mine is own another 55 Chevy. (it's in my shop sow)  And go the the Don Garlits drag racing museum of history on Ocalla, FL  (never happen now)

So what's yours lifelong dream. (please don't say win the lottery)


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 6, 2022)

Before the world took a dump I wanted to see the Ford museum and the Smithsonian. Opps….to late…


----------



## EricB (Nov 6, 2022)

Live out my retirement before the country implodes, and see the Grand Canyon.


----------



## extropic (Nov 6, 2022)

I regret not being present at a launch of a Saturn V rocket. That certainly would have been an amazing experience.

I did experience the Balloon Festival in Albuquerque, NM. I was about 60 YOA at the time and it reminded me of the feelings of wonder and joy, like a child.


----------



## erikmannie (Nov 6, 2022)

Get a proper education in either Chemical Physics or Physical Chemistry. BS, MS & maybe a PhD.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 6, 2022)

As the world implodes, I'm working toward spending more of my life in Holland, life is easier here, the stress of politics is absent, as far as I can see.

Update: Nov 13.  It seems some reason has returned to the electorate. I'm  still atracted to Holland, though.


----------



## Bone Head (Nov 6, 2022)

We don't think about it all the time, but life is fragile.  All I've ever wanted to do was make it home in one piece from a day of riding my motorcycle.  And usually yes I do...except for one crack addled idiot.  Not really a low expectation.


Classic left turn in front of my bike.


----------



## Martin W (Nov 6, 2022)

Bone Head, I hope you make a full recovery!


----------



## Bone Head (Nov 6, 2022)

That's the past.  Wrecj occured in '98.  I was back at work 89 days later, was walking without crutches and such within a year.   I've rebuilt the bike that was damaged in that wreck.  It is sitting in my garage now; has been ridden a bit.
I love the life of wrenching on bikes and "breathing the wind".  I don't give up easy.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 6, 2022)

I've always wanted to...............​
Travel more . The wife is retired and I will be in Feb . Be nice to pack up the pick-em-up truck and see the country once again .


----------



## Jubil (Nov 6, 2022)

I’ve always wanted to;
Too many things to list, mostly of a creative nature. To build (rebuild) classic cars, custom guns etc, etc. I like doing the work, not just owning or buying. 
I think I’m amongst like minded folks here.

Chuck


----------



## rabler (Nov 6, 2022)

You know, there's not a lot I really wanted to do that I haven't done.  I've had my share of health problems and ensuing challenges, but I've had a chance to do what I want.  Travel, teach, and plenty of hell raising.  Owned a plane, motorcycles.  Owned, trained and rode horses.  For various reasons we opted not to have kids, and while that was a tough decision, it was the right one for us.

My current goals are what you'll hear about here.  Learning machining.  Fixing up some older machines that I can take pride in using as a result of my own work.  Sure, with more money I could buy more tools/toys for the shop, nicer house, etc, but time is more of a limitation.  If I learned to hire people to do work for me, remodeling, etc, I'd have more time.  But that's not what I **want** to do.

A bout with cancer makes you take a hard look at those things, and decide to prioritize what you want to do with the life you have.  About the only thing on my bucket list is to rent a decent size bulldozer to play with.  Maybe rent a D5 or D6 for a month, recontour the back pasture.  Just for fun.  Maybe next year.


----------



## erikmannie (Nov 6, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> I've always wanted to...............​
> Travel more . The wife is retired and I will be in Feb . Be nice to pack up the pick-em-up truck and see the country once again .



If you come to the Bay Area, I will buy you guys a nice lunch. I am an hour North of SF. My cell is (707)293-8973.


----------



## EricB (Nov 6, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> I've always wanted to...............​
> Travel more . The wife is retired and I will be in Feb . Be nice to pack up the pick-em-up truck and see the country once again .


Go for it! When I retired in 07 I wanted to pack up everything put it storage and go see the world. My wife is handicapped and just wanted to settle down, so here we sit.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 6, 2022)

I don’t know if it was because I’ve never had very high expectations or because my early life so stupid and hard but i never thought about a “bucket list”. Never was much of a traveler but in the course of my last wage slave tour as a millwright I made sure I stayed out of the bars on the days off and saw the sights. Saw Niagara Falls, Grand Canyon and bunch of other places I never thought I’d see.

If I’m realistic “I’ve always wanted to”………do what I want, when I want and not have to worry about $$. So living in one big project zone with something to do no matter what direction I look and having 99% of the tools and equipment to accomplish it I’m living a simpletons dream. Now if the world will just hang together long enough to enjoy my idea of paradise.


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 6, 2022)

Flying in a B-29 of P-51, such amazing planes but it costs so much


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Nov 6, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> *I've always wanted to...............*


Having worked around the Pacific and down south (Antarctica) I have done *many* of the "life's desires" that came my way. A couple of items that I haven't done do bother me. To ride a motorcycle up the Alaska Highway was one.  But the highway has been paved and is more "civilized" by the time I got around to it that is's now more like "why bother". To do so would no longer be a "quest", just another long ride. Another desire was to cross the Australian Outback with a horse, a rifle, and a dog. Then the Australian government outlawed guns and *nobody in their right mind *would tackle such a journey without a gun. That one borders on reliving the wild west of 150 years ago. But something that I wanted to do, even if it killed me. 

Then I got (re)married, and then got too old, and then had strokes(6) that kept me down. So those two were the ones I didn't do and I will go to my grave knowing I *should* have when I had the chance. 

But of the things I have done, such as being a passenger on a Beech 18D twin engine that flew over the Pacific. Many trips, from Ponape (Pohnpei) to Kosrae (Kusai). On one occasion, we had to land at Ponape and the pilot could not get the landing gear down. He had to hand crank it. Or the time I was working on Kosrae and wanted a pizza. The pizza was cold by the time it got to me, it came from Hawaii, via Guam, via Ponape, and then to Kosrae and me. But was hand delivered by the pilot for Pacific Missionary Airlines. One pilot, two planes, but I never rode the small one. 

But have ridden the right seat on a cargo run where the seats were out. It was an emergency to the local (Kosrae) government and I was needed yesterday. I am 6 ft 3 inches, and needed to climb in through the cockpit window. Then sit cramped for a couple-three hours and be literally hoisted out when we landed.

The one that sticks most in my mind was when Ponape had called my office on Guam two days before Christmas that the computer was down, hard. I kept 3 days of clothes and my passport in the cab of my truck. So was able to go straight to the airport. Although I was in fair standing with Air Micronesia (airline) the best they could offer was standby. Two days before Christmas. . . And I needed two seats, there wasn't time to reload the baggage on the plane, my tools had to travel with me. 

I called my manager from the airport. He then called the president of Micronesia on Ponape.(who owned 51% of the airline) The presidant then called the traffic manager on Guam. Two people were bounced and I got my two seats. The only haoli (white man) on a 727, I was stared at like a space alien. But got to Ponape and had the computer fixed in less time than it took to get from the airport to the finiance office. With a local government driver and car to pick me up.

In '86, when I returned to the States, one question I was often asked was "what episode of the Brass Monkey was that on?" I didn't even know what the TV show was at the time. Only found out a couple of years ago. (BTW, I don't watch TV) I have many, many such stories that got told until I found out that most people didn't really believe them. So I went back to work in the steel mills and life swept by. None of it was planned, it just happened and I happened to be in the hot seat each time.

.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 7, 2022)

Braeden P said:


> Flying in a B-29 of P-51, such amazing planes but it costs so much


There's a group out here that restores and flies old warbirds, I actually saw a P-51 today flying very low over the Monterey bay. 
You are young so if you're interested I'd say get your pilots license, I can introduce you to someone who knows where the planes are at.... 

Those goals are totally within reach for you @Braeden P 

John


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 7, 2022)

every year before WW2 weekend I see a few planes flying over and saw a B-17 take off watching from the end of the runway


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 7, 2022)

couple of years ago there was a Warbirds fly in with B-17, B-24, B-26 and P-51. While cool to look at they are 80+hrs old and crazy complicated machines. I read where the same B-17 crashed several moths later. It was the one they were selling rides on. I think there’s a reason all the B-17’s had been retired from the fire fighting. 

I would like to do a walk through of a B-29 as my uncle was a 29 co pilot in Korea. I’ve gotten to walk through B-17, B-24 but no B-29’s.

I’m not trying to squat on your dream Braedon, just my viewpoint. I guess I’m wary after graduating aircraft school to get my A&P and was working as a car mech in a Shell station. Saw an old radial engine made into a coffee table on a trailer as he was getting gas and went to talk to the guy. He was from down south and was transporting his coffee table home. He told me it was an old engine from the late 30’s that could no longer get certified parts for so made it into a coffee table. He asked if i knew of an AI(aircraft inspector) that needed a job. He’d just lost his. A guy at his airport owned a F-86 trainer and gave him a ride and he said there was a moment when the controls locked up as the hydraulic system on it used brake fluid instead of hydraulic oil so it could be cranky. The guy didn’t seem worried and they got down ok. His AI wanted a ride so they took off and shortly after that crashed. I’m sure it was those cranky controls.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 8, 2022)

C-Bag said:


> couple of years ago there was a Warbirds fly in with B-17, B-24, B-26 and P-51. While cool to look at they are 80+hrs old and crazy complicated machines. I read where the same B-17 crashed several moths later. It was the one they were selling rides on. I think there’s a reason all the B-17’s had been retired from the fire fighting.
> 
> I would like to do a walk through of a B-29 as my uncle was a 29 co pilot in Korea. I’ve gotten to walk through B-17, B-24 but no B-29’s.
> 
> I’m not trying to squat on your dream Braedon, just my viewpoint. I guess I’m wary after graduating aircraft school to get my A&P and was working as a car mech in a Shell station. Saw an old radial engine made into a coffee table on a trailer as he was getting gas and went to talk to the guy. He was from down south and was transporting his coffee table home. He told me it was an old engine from the late 30’s that could no longer get certified parts for so made it into a coffee table. He asked if i knew of an AI(aircraft inspector) that needed a job. He’d just lost his. A guy at his airport owned a F-86 trainer and gave him a ride and he said there was a moment when the controls locked up as the hydraulic system on it used brake fluid instead of hydraulic oil so it could be cranky. The guy didn’t seem worried and they got down ok. His AI wanted a ride so they took off and shortly after that crashed. I’m sure it was those cranky controls.


He's young and invincible, crashing in an antique airplane should be the least of his worries. Plus, he just said he wanted to fly one not necessarily own it


----------



## rabler (Nov 8, 2022)

Braeden P said:


> Flying in a B-29 of P-51, such amazing planes but it costs so much


There is a joke amongst pilots about "P-51 time", basically an expression for fake entries(time) in a logbook.
I was lucky enough to go to a college that had a flying club.  When I picked up a research assistantship I started budgeting time and money to learn to fly.


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 8, 2022)

Awhile ago the CAF in Camarillo asked me to check out for a type rating in their C-46, which is like a king size DC-3, and be available to fly it to air shows and such.

If I were to have a regret it would probably be that I didn’t do this.


----------



## rabler (Nov 8, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> Awhile ago the CAF in Camarillo asked me to check out for a type rating in their C-46, which is like a king size DC-3, and be available to fly it to air shows and such.
> 
> If I were to have a regret it would probably be that I didn’t do this.


Yeah, that'd be a regret.  A bit of time in a Beach 18 is as close as I can get.   One of these days I'd like to get back to the Oshkosh/EAA airshow.


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 8, 2022)

Drive a top fuel dragster
Shoot a electric Gatling gun blow through thousands of rounds with tracers of course
Shoot from a tank and drive over a car and through a house maybe. 
Have a large excavator demo a house with it
Pikes peak
Cannon ball run (it will happen) 
Gumball run


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 8, 2022)

Cadillac said:


> Drive a top fuel dragster
> Shoot a electric Gatling gun blow through thousands of rounds with tracers of course
> Shoot from a tank and drive over a car and through a house maybe.
> Have a large excavator demo a house with it
> ...



Maybe there’s a common theme here?


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Nov 8, 2022)

I should have gone on the trip to Machu Pichu... 25 years ago 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## extropic (Nov 8, 2022)

I didn't have a plan. Never really thought about it before, but one morning (in the 90's) I was driving to work in Santa Barbara, CA and I saw an airplane flying in the distance. I asked myself "Is that a B-17?" No way, how could it be a B-17? Soon I got a good profile look at it and "SOB, that's a B-17".
The SB airport was only slightly out of my way so I just had to go see what was up.

There it was, taxiing to a stop. It was the EAA B-17 named Aluminum Overcast. I walked through the gate and was eagerly reading the sandwich board covered with information about the plane. I found out they were selling rides for $350, which was a non-trivial sum to me at the time. I quickly decided a ride was a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. They were booked for the day so I made a reservation for Saturday.

During the flight, each guest got to move around the plane, to each crew position (except the flight deck) and absorb as much as one could.

My primary takeaway from the experience was how incredibly vulnerable the crew was to any kind of projectile.

Very glad I got to do it.


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 8, 2022)

extropic said:


> I didn't have a plan. Never really thought about it before, but one morning (in the 90's) I was driving to work in Santa Barbara, CA and I saw an airplane flying in the distance. I asked myself "Is that a B-17?" No way, how could it be a B-17? Soon I got a good profile look at it and "SOB, that's a B-17".
> The SB airport was only slightly out of my way so I just had to go see what was up.
> 
> There it was, taxiing to a stop. It was the EAA B-17 named Aluminum Overcast. I walked through the gate and was eagerly reading the sandwich board covered with information about the plane. I found out they were selling rides for $350, which was a non-trivial sum to me at the time. I quickly decided a ride was a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. They were booked for the day so I made a reservation for Saturday.
> ...


I got to fly in a B-17 and C-47 the B-17 was my favorite, got bombardier seat for take off and landing (there was no assigned seat) the ball turret is so small and those planes just sound amazing.


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 8, 2022)

rabler said:


> There is a joke amongst pilots about "P-51 time", basically an expression for fake entries(time) in a logbook.
> I was lucky enough to go to a college that had a flying club.  When I picked up a research assistantship I started budgeting time and money to learn to fly.


My dad got his private pilot a few years ago and I flew with him a few times and with a CFI once in a Cessna and got to fly it (completely legal), my grandparents friend built a kit plane and does stunts, lowish pass over the pond I was fishing.


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 8, 2022)

extropic said:


> I didn't have a plan. Never really thought about it before, but one morning (in the 90's) I was driving to work in Santa Barbara, CA and I saw an airplane flying in the distance. I asked myself "Is that a B-17?" No way, how could it be a B-17? Soon I got a good profile look at it and "SOB, that's a B-17".
> The SB airport was only slightly out of my way so I just had to go see what was up.
> 
> There it was, taxiing to a stop. It was the EAA B-17 named Aluminum Overcast. I walked through the gate and was eagerly reading the sandwich board covered with information about the plane. I found out they were selling rides for $350, which was a non-trivial sum to me at the time. I quickly decided a ride was a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. They were booked for the day so I made a reservation for Saturday.
> ...


Got this in June 








						Braeden Price on Instagram: "@yankee_air_museum B-17G taking off at @wwii_weekendatmaam"
					

Braeden Price shared a post on Instagram: "@yankee_air_museum B-17G taking off at @wwii_weekendatmaam". Follow their account to see 51 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 12, 2022)

So heartbreaking…


----------



## alloy (Nov 12, 2022)

C-Bag said:


> So heartbreaking…


Absolutely horrible.  My heart goes out to everyone affected by this tragedy.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 13, 2022)

Take an old car frame and rebuild it completely changing it into a rag top roadster...

Host a gingerbread house decorating party with 100+ kids all decorating gingerbread houses I blanked for them.  

Make a crazy creative mechanical clock that inspires wonder for what it does next by all who see it.  (Why I'm here) 

Scuba dive off the shores of Cayman Islands.  
Visit Yellowstone again but this time see the Geysers like a tourist.  

I've done the rest of everythingive wanted to do, visit, take part in...I'll leave the flying up to you guys till I got my own wings.  

One thing this list has shown me is that my list has shrunk considerably...it was a LOT longer once upon a time.  But I've also been rather busy


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 13, 2022)

Really sucks to see another B-17 crash and that was the only P-63F left.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 13, 2022)

I was trying to figure out what the plane was that hit the B-17. What was the guy with the King Cobra thinking? It looked like he was trying to do like a tight pass and completely misjudged.


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 13, 2022)

I have always wanted to scuba dive.  My vision is terrible (really bad) without my glasses, so that was a major barrier.  I know you can get a dive mask with a prescription built in, but it is probably crazy expensive.  
During my decades as a professional pilot, I was able to see alot of the Western Hemisphere, not just from above. Every time I had an opportunity to see something while on a layover, I would do it.  
I have been to nearly every major aviation museum in the country and really enjoyed that.  My wife is tired of aviation museums, so it may be time for a new wife. 
I want to go to Germany and maybe Norway, along with traveling to Alaska.  I would love to go to Alaska in an RV (the camper, not the airplane).  My general theme is I love the rugged scenery out West and North.


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 13, 2022)

C-Bag said:


> I was trying to figure out what the plane was that hit the B-17. What was the guy with the King Cobra thinking? It looked like he was trying to do like a tight pass and completely misjudged.


I think he was texting and flying.  
One of those camera angles actually shows the P-63 in a slight descent and a slight left turn.  There were other fighters off to his left so I am thinking that he was looking at them and lost situational awareness regarding the position of the B-17.  I am just Monday morning quarterbacking though.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 13, 2022)

I feel like this guy really does a good job of explaining the crash. And especially the comment from a fighter pilot who said the P-63 was trying to get into formation with two P-51’s and the notoriously bad visibility out of the P-63 and the sinking lefthand turn made him lose situational awareness.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 13, 2022)

7milesup said:


> I have always wanted to scuba dive.  My vision is terrible (really bad) without my glasses, so that was a major barrier.  I know you can get a dive mask with a prescription built in, but it is probably crazy expensive.
> During my decades as a professional pilot, I was able to see alot of the Western Hemisphere, not just from above. Every time I had an opportunity to see something while on a layover, I would do it.
> I have been to nearly every major aviation museum in the country and really enjoyed that.  My wife is tired of aviation museums, so it may be time for a new wife.
> I want to go to Germany and maybe Norway, along with traveling to Alaska.  I would love to go to Alaska in an RV (the camper, not the airplane).  My general theme is I love the rugged scenery out West and North.


Prescription dive masks aren’t too much more than regular ones. I’d snorkeled before but first time scuba was earlier this year in Hawaii. 

You can take a guided dive with just a short instruction, no certification needed. 

Highly recommend, also if you’re there do the manta ray night viewing. It’s just a snorkel but so amazing. 

John


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 13, 2022)

7milesup said:


> I have always wanted to scuba dive.  My vision is terrible (really bad) without my glasses, so that was a major barrier.  I know you can get a dive mask with a prescription built in, but it is probably crazy expensive.
> During my decades as a professional pilot, I was able to see alot of the Western Hemisphere, not just from above. Every time I had an opportunity to see something while on a layover, I would do it.
> I have been to nearly every major aviation museum in the country and really enjoyed that.  My wife is tired of aviation museums, so it may be time for a new wife.
> I want to go to Germany and maybe Norway, along with traveling to Alaska.  I would love to go to Alaska in an RV (the camper, not the airplane).  My general theme is I love the rugged scenery out West and North.


Scuba diving is so much fun and prescription masks are cheap compared to other parts of you dive kit, lots of interesting things to see and I love fishing and seeing the fish that I will never catch. (Off an underwater cliff at 80’ and 50’ off it and drops too 3,000’ and a huge tarpon swam by and just stared at me) I have my advanced, nitrox, and my specialty dives were drift, deep and wreck diving, best 3 In my opinion. And some pictures I took


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 13, 2022)

Some more pictures


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 13, 2022)

EricB said:


> Live out my retirement before the country implodes,


Same here.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Nov 13, 2022)

Not something on my list but something I would like to have done while I was there. And couldn't. . . Diving the "Rock Islands of Palau".

At the time(~1984), I was working for Wang Computers. Palau wasn't on *my* route, but I had to make a couple of trips there to assist another Field Tech. They called us Field Engineers, but we were just technicians for the hardware. I had been in the Solomans and got into a saloon brawl a few weeks back. A magnificant brawl, but had most of my teeth knocked out. Wearing new dentures and the custom fitted mouthpiece wasn't available at the time and place, so all I could do was surface swim with a snorkle. Diving Palau is a world renowned experience that many Americans, Japanese, and Europeans paid thousands to experience. I experienced it at someone else's expense. Essentially free for me. Just a few bux for the extra days hotel room and meals. My airline expenses were covered  by the company. And couldn't fully experience it. Frustrating, to say the least. Things happen that way.

.


----------

